# Intermittent rubbing noise



## joegoat (Apr 27, 2005)

Has anyone experienced an intermittent rubbing noise coming from rear of car? It can only be heard between 15-20MPH. It is a SHH, SHH, SHH, sound. I have taken it to the dealership 3 times. The first time they deglazed the rotors, the second time they resurfaced the rotors, and the third time they said it was normal. B.S! I called the Pontiac hotline, which investigated, and the dealership told them that the last time I took the car in, they could not hear the noise. Once again, B.S! They suggested I take the car to a different dealership.....WOW... what a great way to resolve a problem and to satisfy a loyal GM (5 new GM cars in the last 10 years) customer. HELP!!!! My car is a 2005 w/a.t.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joegoat said:


> Has anyone experienced an intermittent rubbing noise coming from rear of car? It can only be heard between 15-20MPH. It is a SHH, SHH, SHH, sound. I have taken it to the dealership 3 times. The first time they deglazed the rotors, the second time they resurfaced the rotors, and the third time they said it was normal. B.S! I called the Pontiac hotline, which investigated, and the dealership told them that the last time I took the car in, they could not hear the noise. Once again, B.S! They suggested I take the car to a different dealership.....WOW... what a great way to resolve a problem and to satisfy a loyal GM (5 new GM cars in the last 10 years) customer. HELP!!!! My car is a 2005 w/a.t.


Have you checked the plastic lug nut covers? If one or more is loose you may get a shh shh noise from the revolutions of the wheel. At higher speeds you may not notice it.

My wifes GT has aluminum wheels and they have a plastic covering on them. Although my dealer cannot find the same noise you describe. I am convinced it's the plastic flexing on the wheel itself. In warm weather it doesn't do this. In cooler weather it does. The plastic is not as pliable in the cool weather. They put new brakes on it and resurfaced the rotors as well, they told me it was rust on the rotors...they did all that and and noise is still there at times. 

I'd check the lugnut covers because they are plastic. Eventhough its warm now it could be the plastic cover that is loose but not loose enough to fall off, and it may be smacking against the inside wall of the lug nut area.

If it isn't that, it may be something loose somewhere and every revolution of the wheel is causing the noise. 

Have you checked to see if anyting is in the rubber of the tire? A stone or something in the treads?


----------



## joegoat (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the input...I will check the lugs... It's probably something very simple(I hope). I first noticed it at about 800 miles, and I now have 6500 miles on the car and it is still doing it.


----------

